# Download Photoshop CS2 Profibuch



## Leola13 (27. Juni 2007)

Hai,

wie schon auf anderen mit Photoshop und ähnlichem befassten Seiten gemeldet :

Bei Galileo Design kann man kostenlos das Buch Photoshop CS2 Profibuch von Thomas Bredenfeld downloaden. 

http://download.galileo-press.de/openbook/photoshop_cs2/galileodesign_photoshop_cs2.zip

Achtung ! Direktdownloadlink ! 145 MB ! Der Server ist recht ausgelastet.

Ciao Stefan


----------

